# Tiny black dots on my african...



## chowes (Jul 22, 2008)

My _metriaclima estherae_ has tiny black dots all over his body. They are smaller than a pin head. Can there be freshwater black ich or is it something else?

I also read "It is typical for African Cichlids, however, to have little black spots, especially around their mouths. These are scabs, which have resulted from digging in the gravel or from fighting, and should not be mistaken for black spot disease." on this site: http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/termsandtables/g/blackspot.htm Is that true?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

read this post

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=170652

It"s nothing to worry about your fish isn't at risk


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you been feeding them a lot of Spirulina lately?

A long while back I changed my Mbuna's regular feeding schedule from twice daily Cichlid pellets with the occasional feedings of Spirulina and soft vegetables to pellets in the morning and Spirulina in the evening. After a while my greshaki and reds began to develop the black spots. I put them back on the old schedule and the spots soon disappeared.


----------



## chowes (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better especially since I am thinking about adding two more fish and I didn't want to add them to a sick tank.


----------

